# كتاب اصدار 2011 يتعلق بال sheet metal



## ضياء رمضان محمد (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
للمهتمين بال sheet metal 
لكم هذا الكتاب فى المرفقات 

*From the Back Cover*

- Overview of materials and treatment aspects of manufacturability of sheet metal 
- Written by an industrial expert turned scientist 
- Concentrates on the formability of sheet metal, one of the fundamental form material is used in metalworking 

*Product Details*


*Paperback:* 121 pages
*Publisher:* Springer; 1st Edition. edition (September 28, 2011)
*Language:* English
*ISBN-10:* 3642219039
*ISBN-13:* 978-3642219030


----------



## ghada_nora (25 أغسطس 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hglsgl (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## kita (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلكم لنا ذخرا


----------



## MA7ED (5 سبتمبر 2011)

يوفق ربي 

جاااري التحميل


----------



## ايسر حميد (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وننتضر منك المزيد


----------



## وضاح الساري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (20 أكتوبر 2011)

thaannkkss


----------

